# Check out my new buck!



## willowcreekboers (Jan 21, 2014)

Hi all, new to this forum. I have a small herd of 8 boer does, two fullblood and the rest percentages. I just found this buck and I'm picking him up tomorrow, what do you think? The pics are a little old, he's 10 months old now and 98.5% purebred.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

He's cute!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Handsome! I love black goats...
Congrats!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Hi is very cute.  Congrats! When Glory comes of age, is this going to be her match? Those will be some pretty babies I bet!


----------



## willowcreekboers (Jan 21, 2014)

Crossroads Boers said:


> Hi is very cute.  Congrats! When Glory comes of age, is this going to be her match? Those will be some pretty babies I bet!


More than likely  Can't say for sure yet, but they would make very pretty babies


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Looks good! Congrats!

Sent from my SM-N900V using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Wow he is so beautiful!!! We don't have many black bucks in Oregon/Wash that I am aware of. He is really nice!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I'm placing myself first on your waiting list of black dapple kids  lol. He is a handsome guy I really like him....a lot!!!!


----------



## willowcreekboers (Jan 21, 2014)

farmerjon said:


> Wow he is so beautiful!!! We don't have many black bucks in Oregon/Wash that I am aware of. He is really nice!


Well, I'm in Washington so if you are interested in babies I'm hoping to have some from him this fall  I have mostly percentage traditional does, so I'm hoping the black comes through


----------



## willowcreekboers (Jan 21, 2014)

Jessica84 said:


> I'm placing myself first on your waiting list of black dapple kids  lol. He is a handsome guy I really like him....a lot!!!!


Haha, we will see what we get-it's going to be a lot of anticipation that's for sure!


----------

